# Where's the guy that used Breakthrough on a concrete floor???



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

I would like to hear feedback from the PT user that used Breakthrough on a concrete floor....I believe it was a basement.

We've been using two-part Polyamyd for quite some time on concrete and would like to know if Breakthrough is working/lasting on a floor?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I used breakthrough on an exterior concrete porch. Worked great


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Dont think breakthrough is a replacement of a two part system. Just a cheaper/easier way of doing it.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I have done over 100k of BT on floors. Its been a really nice product for jobs where epoxy isn't in the budget. The warehouse we did that was 60k sqft called for a clear concrete sealer. Ended upselling to a light grey BT satin. I ended up spraying and back rolling 1 coat. . My only complaint was it doesn't come in 5s. Then we ended up topcoating a few sections with a chem resistant uerathane. After 30 days it was able to handle forklifts. For my basements I have been doing a clear BT as an upsell from a clear sealer. So far its been a real nice system and has really been something that my mid range customers like. Of course I always hit them with a 2 part epoxy price though its about 6 times more then BT.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Boco said:


> I have done over 100k of BT on floors. Its been a really nice product for jobs where epoxy isn't in the budget. The warehouse we did that was 60k sqft called for a clear concrete sealer. Ended upselling to a light grey BT satin. I ended up spraying and back rolling 1 coat. . My only complaint was it doesn't come in 5s. Then we ended up topcoating a few sections with a chem resistant uerathane. After 30 days it was able to handle forklifts. For my basements I have been doing a clear BT as an upsell from a clear sealer. So far its been a real nice system and has really been something that my mid range customers like. Of course I always hit them with a 2 part epoxy price though its about 6 times more then BT.


Never used the stuff, but reading through the TDS I don't think i'd ever use it on a warehouse floor. It's a waterborne acrylic paint - probably not designed for forklift traffic or commercial/industrial chemical exposure.

2K Polyurethane or epoxy polyamide for concrete floors. Pricey, yes. But it's designed for that application so it's going to outlast any acrylic paint by a long shot. That said, it's probably safe to use in storage rooms and such - just like the old GP porch and floor paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You might be thinking of me. I posted about this awhile back but the PPG guys said to use this instead. I worked good, just had to make sure all the gloss from the previous paint was knocked down.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

We've had good results with PPG's Aqua Pon. It is a two component waterborne epoxy, but still has a pretty strong odor when wet.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

CApainter said:


> We've had good results with PPG's Aqua Pon. It is a two component waterborne epoxy, but still has a pretty strong odor when wet.


I also have had good results with Aqua Pon. We painted are shop floor with it with min. prep and its holding good.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I used it in a lab setting where I broadcasted multi colored flakes and top coated with Aqua Pon clear. The only problem we experienced was, where ever the lab techs would spill nitric acid, an orange stain would develop. I think it had something to do with the nitric acid and amine chemical chain in the AP.

But the coating has help up extremely well with rolling chairs, carts, and general pedestrian traffic. And, I applied it ove a terrazzo floor with little more prep than de waxing, and mild chemical etch.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Boco said:


> I have done over 100k of BT on floors. Its been a really nice product for jobs where epoxy isn't in the budget. The warehouse we did that was 60k sqft called for a clear concrete sealer. Ended upselling to a light grey BT satin. I ended up spraying and back rolling 1 coat. . My only complaint was it doesn't come in 5s. Then we ended up topcoating a few sections with a chem resistant uerathane. After 30 days it was able to handle forklifts. For my basements I have been doing a clear BT as an upsell from a clear sealer. So far its been a real nice system and has really been something that my mid range customers like. Of course I always hit them with a 2 part epoxy price though its about 6 times more then BT.


Clear bt?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Yes, clear Breakthrough comes in satin and semi.


----------

